# What have become of Kickboxing these days?



## moonhill99 (Jan 10, 2017)

There seems to be Kickboxing schools opening up every where these days. But is this is what Kickboxing have become today? No wonder Ronda Rousey lost!!

Is this what Kickboxing become today? These fighters look like they just of the street!!











At least these one is bit better than the other two above!! But still looks amateur not pro.





No wonder MMA fighters with Kickboxing are not doing well unlike boxers.

Where are all the good Kickboxers these days.

But is this is what Kickboxing have become today with all those schools opening up every where these days?


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 10, 2017)

You can find bad fights everywhere. I'm sure it wouldn't be difficult to find an awful boxing match online


----------



## marques (Jan 10, 2017)

Most of the beginners are just aggressive fighters (It works at regional level). Or are (just) people willing to fight or looking for status or... It does not matter if it is Kickboxing or any other combat sport. In order to keep appreciating Kickboxing, I only watch GLORY, Verhoeven, Holzken, Saenchai... and the like. Do it. 

PS: I imagine most of the kickboxing (and combat sports) clubs these days are just for cool fitness. I hope we still have a lot of good instructors and fighters, and the 'fakes' are just diluting the overall quality (or the relative numbers)...


----------



## drop bear (Jan 10, 2017)

Mark Hunt.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 11, 2017)

Regarding the videos posted.

Darko Milicic is a basketball player. He had a total of one kickboxing match and then quit. Most people don't look good in their first fight, especially when they are a dilettante coming from another sport.

"Punchin" Pat Nwamu is a legitimate boxing (IBA) and kickboxing (ISKA) champion. I don't care particularly for ISKA rules or how fights under those rules look, but Mr. Nwamu performed just fine in that fight under the applicable rules. I can guarantee that an untrained person off the street fighting Nr. Nwamyun under those rules would have had the stuffing knocked out of him. (I suspect most of the top kickboxing fighters in the world today are fighting under K1 rules, but I don't follow that scene enough to know for sure.)

Parobiec and Cannon are legitimate professionals. Not the most technical fighters - both seem more like sluggers/brawlers than technicians - but definitely not amateurs.

I would suggest that, since I assume you have yet to begin training in any martial art, you aren't really qualified to judge the skills of professional fighters.



moonhill99 said:


> There seems to be Kickboxing schools opening up every where these days.


I haven't noticed anything of the sort. I suspect you may be seeing cardio kickboxing classes, which are nothing like actual fight gyms.



moonhill99 said:


> No wonder Ronda Rousey lost!!



Rousey actually lost to two fighters in a row who were far superior in the kickboxing department. She never trained in kicking and her striking coach did a poor job of training her in boxing. That left her vulnerable when she encountered opponents who were powerful strikers and could hurt her before she got into grappling range.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 11, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Regarding the videos posted.
> 
> Darko Milicic is a basketball player. He had a total of one kickboxing match and then quit. Most people don't look good in their first fight, especially when they are a dilettante coming from another sport.
> 
> ...


Well this is the guy who complained about fighters fighting half naked so yeah wouldn't take to much of his opinion seriously lol


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 11, 2017)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Well this is the guy who complained about fighters fighting half naked so yeah wouldn't take to much of his opinion seriously lol


At this point I only respond to moonhill99's threads for the benefit of anyone else who might be reading, rather than hope that he himself will actually pay attention to the information presented.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 11, 2017)

And real fights full contact do not look like drills or light sparring. Once you have to deal with punches that do damage that break your structure and that require a lot of energy. The rules of what is good technique changes.











Middo trains with us from time to time. And the dude is tough. This is a factor that lets him match guys with better technical skill. And in the world of full contact fighting it is a major factor.


----------



## KangTsai (Jan 11, 2017)

Have you ever watched Glory? This one was one of the most exciting events in my opinion-


----------



## moonhill99 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yes that is what I was talking about pushing in kickboxing looking more like boxing and more brutal like these thow videos below.






And 



 
I never like see those fighters than go in and hit than move out than go in and hit so on. It looks more like sport like and less cool looking for the viewer.

I like see those fighters that throw those long hard powerful punch and more looking like boxing.

Where the videos I posted looked less brutal and less like boxing.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 12, 2017)

moonhill99 said:


> Yes that is what I was talking about pushing in kickboxing looking more like boxing and more brutal like these thow videos below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm I don't think the fighters trying to avoid getting knocked out care if they look cool or not. They're trying to win and take as little damage as possible. Your comments are showing a lot of ignorance to be honest.


----------



## moonhill99 (Jan 12, 2017)

drop bear said:


> And real fights full contact do not look like drills or light sparring. Once you have to deal with punches that do damage that



* drop bea* I think thing is some fighters like to go in and hit than move out than go in and hit so on and other just go way in and stay in and fight aggressively.

So the fighters that fight more aggressively look more action looking than the fighters that are more tactical like Holly Holmes in and out type fighters.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 12, 2017)

moonhill99 said:


> * drop bea* I think thing is some fighters like to go in and hit than move out than go in and hit so on and other just go way in and stay in and fight aggressively.
> 
> So the fighters that fight more aggressively look more action looking than the fighters that are more tactical like Holly Holmes in and out type fighters.


Okay do you actually train? Serious question do you? It's not about looking cool that is the most unimportant thing in martial arts


----------



## moonhill99 (Jan 12, 2017)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Umm I don't think the fighters trying to avoid getting knocked out care if they look cool or not. They're trying to win and take as little damage as possible. Your comments are showing a lot of ignorance to be honest.



 Kickboxer101 is it really common among most kickboxers to be more tactical than go in and stay in and fight aggressively.

Or some like to go in and others in and out type fighting.


----------



## moonhill99 (Jan 12, 2017)

Kickboxer101 also why does MMA and boxing look more cool looking than kickboxing?


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 12, 2017)

moonhill99 said:


> Kickboxer101 is it really common among most kickboxers to be more tactical than go in and stay in and fight aggressively.
> 
> Or some like to go in and others in and out type fighting.


Yes I know but you didn't answer my question.

You're talking trash about fighters who have the guts to step saying they look like amateurs off the street so I'm asking what your experience is


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 12, 2017)

moonhill99 said:


> Kickboxer101 also why does MMA and boxing look more cool looking than kickboxing?


That's called opinion and again it's not about looking cool


----------



## moonhill99 (Jan 12, 2017)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Okay do you actually train? Serious question do you? It's not about looking cool that is the most unimportant thing in martial arts


Why? Because I want to see some thing more like fight and fighting in a two feet by two feet room than spot fighting or looking for that one knockout!!

I want to see the fight more amped up.


----------



## moonhill99 (Jan 12, 2017)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Yes I know but you didn't answer my question.
> 
> You're talking trash about fighters who have the guts to step saying they look like amateurs off the street so I'm asking what your experience is



Kickboxer101 May be better question is it more common for newbies to want to try to amped up the fight and go way in? And more experience Kickboxers will not do this?


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 12, 2017)

moonhill99 said:


> Why? Because I want to see some thing more like fight and fighting in a two feet by two feet room than spot fighting or looking for that one knockout!!
> 
> I want to see the fight more amped up.


So the answers no then okay.
Maybe you should go and spar then see if you're saying the same thing. Fighters who fight like brawlers more than likely will end up with brain damage when they're older that's why the smarter fighters have longer careers. Loads of fighters have ended up in comas or even dead because of taking to much.

But what do you care about that right? As long as you're entertained


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 12, 2017)

moonhill99 said:


> Kickboxer101 May be better quection is it more common for newbies to want to try to amped up the fight and go way in? And more experience Kickboxers will not do this?


Honestly I can barely understand what you're on about. It doesn't make any sense the way you're writting


----------



## moonhill99 (Jan 12, 2017)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Yes I know but you didn't answer my question.
> 
> You're talking trash about fighters



So why do so many web sites say kickboxers don't do well with pushes but boxers do better? Or boxers or take up kickboxing do better?


----------



## moonhill99 (Jan 12, 2017)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Honestly I can barely understand what you're on about. It doesn't make any sense the way you're writting



So you are saying experience kickboxers will fight more like go in and hit than move out than go in and hit than move out so on than go way in and stay in and fight more aggressively? That this is mistake that newbies make that go way in and fight more like brawlers?


----------



## moonhill99 (Jan 12, 2017)

Kickboxer101 Is it the deemphasize of boxing strikes and more emphasize on kicks that they look like that?


----------



## moonhill99 (Jan 12, 2017)

drop bear said:


> And real fights full contact do not look like drills or light sparring. *Once you have to deal with punches that do damage that break your structure and that require a lot of energy. The rules of what is good technique changes.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea the drills and sparring look more speed up in that video.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 12, 2017)

moonhill99 said:


> Kickboxer101 May be better question is it more common for newbies to want to try to amped up the fight and go way in? And more experience Kickboxers will not do this?


That is a better question, and the answer is yes. On average, more experienced fighters (in whatever combat sport) are more likely to take their time, feel out their opponent, control the distance and pick their attacks carefully. Beginners are more likely to get excited and run right into the danger zone.

Of course, that is a generalization. There are experienced fighters who like to push the fight and be aggressive right from the beginning. They've just learned enough so they are less likely to get KO'd on their way in doing so.



moonhill99 said:


> So why do so many web sites say kickboxers don't do well with pushes but boxers do better? Or boxers or take up kickboxing do better?



I don't know what websites you are talking about, but someone who specializes in one thing (punches) will be better at that thing than someone who has to split their training between two things (punches and kicks). It's not a matter of boxers being more skilled overall, just more specialized.



moonhill99 said:


> Kickboxer101 also why does MMA and boxing look more cool looking than kickboxing?





moonhill99 said:


> Why? Because I want to see some thing more like fight and fighting in a two feet by two feet room than spot fighting or looking for that one knockout!!
> 
> I want to see the fight more amped up.



That's a matter of your personal tastes as a spectator. Nothing wrong with having a preference for watching boxing over kickboxing or basketball over baseball, but it has nothing to do with the skills and effectiveness of the athletes in question.


----------



## Juany118 (Jan 12, 2017)

.


Tony Dismukes said:


> I don't know what websites you are talking about, but someone who specializes in one thing (punches) will be better at that thing than someone who has to split their training between two things (punches and kicks). It's not a matter of boxers being more skilled overall, just more specialized..



Could it be that the specialization makes them understand certain things better?  As an example, I credit my grappling background in helping me advance faster in WC than some of my fellow students. First getting in close wasn't an issue for me.  Some who came just from kicking arts had an issue adapting to that first before they really starts learning the art itself.  Second grappling meant I already had a very good understanding my body and the idea maintaining my own structure and center in the face of outside forces trying to take my balance/center.  This is something, in my experience, other striking arts use but don't have an explicit focus on.  

Since Moon mentioned Boxers who swap to Kickboxing this popped into my head.  A person who starts with Kickboxing likely doesn't train in the same way a boxer does in terms of techniques that require someone to be "planted." 

Now I could have completely misunderstood what he was getting at but that is just what came to mind.


----------

